# Remote Coding Opportunity



## Mjones7 (Apr 4, 2013)

*100% Remote* 
*Requires 3 years of acute inpatient and/or outpatient coding experience. RHIA, RHIT, CCS credentials required.*  Must be familiar with encoder product(s).  Must be able to pass departmental coding test.
Excellent written and oral communication skills required.  
Knowledgeable of Regulatory Requirements.

Facility Job Description: 
The Coding Specialist will analyze all classifications of medical records for translation to the appropriate coding systems, especially those dealing with DRG and APC reimbursement and coding guidelines to meet all Corporate Compliance, state, federal, and local regulatory requirements.
Reviews medical records to identify the principal diagnosis and procedures in all coding categories as it relates to each patient.  Ensures data is abstracted into the computer system daily. 
Monitors computer generated reports daily to track uncoded charts daily.  Writes/maintains queries as needed.
Responsible for helping to meet the overall departmental and hospital discharged not final billed goals.  Trains personnel according to department specific guidelines.
Meets coding productivity standards of 4.0-4.8 charts per hour.
Meets compliance standards of 95% coding accuracy in accordance with federal, state, local, CHS, and CMC-Union guidelines.
Coder coordinates coding of First Step records.
Provides answers to insurance companies, physician offices, and internal departments as it relates to coding issues.
Maintains confidentiality of all medical records.  Communicates accurate information regarding policy and procedure for release of information.  Pulls charts for monthly coding audits.
Reads Medicare, Medicaid bulletins, and teleconference coding material and reports to the Assistant Director/Director monthly any information pertinent to coding. 
Reports to Assistant Director and/or Director any issues concerning coding.  Adheres to and stays abreast  of Corporate Compliance Coding plan.

Interested in this opportunity or possiby others, please contact: 

*Gregory Burns*Senior Recruiter
Direct 770-255-7913, Mobile 205-999-5999, Fax 770-255-7901
gregory.burns@comforce.com || www.comforce.com


----------



## dowtdow (Nov 20, 2013)

I have been a CPC for many years and am looking into the possibility of a remote coding position.  I have over 30 years of medical experience and have been certified since 2002.  I would like to forward my resume for your review.


----------

